# Compaq laptop failure



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

Hi,

My old Compaq laptop cannot start after various attempts, where my MS W8Pro DVD was asked for to be inserted in the drive and it was found this is missing or corrupted from my MS W8 Pro 64-bit DVD :- "windows\system32\driversmsisadrv.sys," Error Code : 0xc000007d.

Would it be possible to find & add it to the DVD?, or ask MS to replace the DVD?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What is the exact serial number(S/N) and product number(P/N) and model number(M/N) of your Compaq laptop?

How and where exactly did you obtain your Windows 8 Pro 64-bit disc?

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

Thanx,
PRODUCT=PRESARIO
Model#: CQ61 -222SA
P/N: NZ906EA#ABU
SN.CNF9260V 10


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> PRODUCT=PRESARIO
> Model#: CQ61 -222SA
> P/N: NZ906EA#ABU
> SN.CNF9260V10


You answered my first question in post #2, but you did not answer my second question.
Please answer my second question.

The *Compaq Presario CQ61-222SA* (NZ906EA) laptop is a very old model which originally came with Windows Vista Home Basic or Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit.
If you're trying to install Windows 8 Pro 64-bit in it, you're fighting a losing battle.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## nichosi (May 6, 2014)

Not fighting, when I bought 30 years or so ago used, I bought the W8 disk & installed it it worked OK for what I needed it as a second to a desktop until recently when for some reason it failed. I was trying to revive it when I got the error.

are you able please to answer my question? I simply would like to revive it. Thanx.


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

30 years ago computers were running MS-DOS. The first Windows edition came out in 1985. Win8 has only been around for 9 years ...


----------

